# Kann ich das mit LVM?[solved]

## ChrisJumper

Servus :)

Ich habe vor aus zwei 1,9 Terabyte Festplatten mit LVM ein Verbund von einer 3,8 TB zu erstellen.

Problem: Ich möchte die Daten der 1,9 TB Festplatte nicht verlieren.

Allerdings wird dort der Platz knapp und da ein Split mir zu aufwendig erscheint, wegen der sich ändernden Pfadangaben. Wollte ich die Lösung einfacher gestalten und dort einfach per LVM diese Platten zusammen legen. Damit sollte es doch auch möglich sein später eine weitere Festplatte zu kaufen und dem Festplatten-Verbund zuzufügen?

Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge oder Bemerkungen oder Tipps dafür?

Mein Plan. Die neue, zweite Festplatte mit LVM formatieren, installieren und dann erst einmal die Daten der alten Platte auf diese Kopieren, so das ich dann die erste (ohne LVM) neu Formatieren und dem Virtuellen Speicher Volumen hinzufügen kann.

Weiß jemand wie sich der Energiesparmodus verhält? Ich würde sehr gerne eine Festplatte die aktuell nicht benötigt wird ausschalten (zwecks Strom aber auch Rotationslärm). Mein Verdacht ist allerdings das bei einem LVM-Verbund beide Platten andauernd rotieren müssen, ist das Richtig?

Etwas OT: Gibt es eine Einstellung bei Linux die Festplatten nach 90 Minuten ohne Zugriff automatisch in den Stand-Bye Zustand versetzt oder sollte ich mir da einfach ein Skript schreiben? (Ich werde nachher mal danach suchen).

Edit: Ach das ist ja alles halb so wild. Die einzigen Probleme waren bisher die Angaben bei den Devices. Also sda statt sda1 usw. Also sowohl im Gentoo-Hwoto als auch im Offiziellem. Wenn jetzt noch das nachträgliche hinzufügen einer weiteren Festplatte zur Volume-Group klappt ist alles schon erledigt.

Leider ist es wohl nicht möglich eine bereits existierenden einfach einem Volume-Group zuzuordnen.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Wed Jul 18, 2012 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du kommst damit über 2GB, was einige Probleme macht. Ok, es gibt dafür Lösungen, aber man sollte es berücksichtigen. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei LVM aussieht, damit habe ich mich noch nicht in dieser Größe beschäftigt. Auf alle Fälle kannst du die Platten unter Linux auch ohne UEFI mit GPT einrichten, du bist nicht auf MBR angewiesen.

Mit dem Ausschalten sieht es böse aus. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann geht das mit hdparm. Aber zumindestens mit reiserfs erfolgt alle paar Sekunden ein Zugriff, was die Platte sofort wieder einschaltet. Mit ext habe ich diese Zugriffe nicht, aber es auch noch nicht mit dem Ausschalten probiert. Da gibt es hier auch einen Thread zu.

Meine Platten sind leise und werden auch nicht heiß. Da ist durchlaufen oft besser, als ständig ein und aus.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah genau dieser Grenze und das mit dem GPT war der Grund warum ich auf Grub2 umsteigen wollte. Habe es wegen der Grup2 Config dann allerdings so gemacht das meine Boot-Partition auf der SSD liegt und somit keine GPT benötige.

In meinem Fall sind diese Partitionen auch nicht Systemrelevant. Denke auch das diese Terabyte-Größe hier keine Probleme machen wird. Allerdings ist es jetzt zieeeemlich Zeitaufwendig "mal eben" 2 TB zu kopieren *g*

Das mit dem Energiesparmodus habe ich jetzt auch abgeschrieben ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen das beide Platten in dem System laufen. Dann wandert mein Server halt einfach in einen gesonderten Raum.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die 2TB Grenze hat nichts mit Systemrelevanz zu tun, größer geht nicht. Egal, ob du davon bootest oder nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit mbr. 

Also ganz genau gesagt, eine Partition kann maximal 2TB groß sein. Und wenn sie unter der 2TB Grenze anfängt, dann kannst du sie unter Linux noch ansprechen, da wird der Anfang plus die Größe berechnet. Windows arbeitet mir absoluten Werten, da geht über 2TB gar nichts. Mit 2 Partitionen könntest du unter Linux eine 4TB Platte auch mit mbr nutzen. Aber nicht mit einer Partition.

Schau auch mal hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Partitionierung

Mit lvm kommst du über 2TB, aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, was da genau passiert.

----------

## disi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die 2TB Grenze hat nichts mit Systemrelevanz zu tun, größer geht nicht. Egal, ob du davon bootest oder nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit mbr. 
> 
> Also ganz genau gesagt, eine Partition kann maximal 2TB groß sein. Und wenn sie unter der 2TB Grenze anfängt, dann kannst du sie unter Linux noch ansprechen, da wird der Anfang plus die Größe berechnet. Windows arbeitet mir absoluten Werten, da geht über 2TB gar nichts. Mit 2 Partitionen könntest du unter Linux eine 4TB Platte auch mit mbr nutzen. Aber nicht mit einer Partition.
> 
> Schau auch mal hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Partitionierung
> ...

 

Mit LVM brauchst du keine Partition, einfach die ganze Platte nehmen mit /dev/sdX z.B.

Das hier ist ziemlich komplett: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM

//edit: arrgh ja, das meine alte Seite auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com muss das mal auf die neue wiki porten...   :Idea: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

disi hast du vielleicht schon mehr erfahrung mit LVM?

Ich habe es soweit hinbekommen die Inhalte auf die neue Platte zu kopieren, als LVM. Doch leider konnte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht "beide Platten" benutzen da auf der einen die fast 1,6 TB große Information lag. Daher dachte ich im Nachhinein könnte ich eine Platte mit pvcreate vorformatieren und einfach der existierenden VG hinzufügen. Dafür gibt es ja auch den Befehl "vgextend".

Nun mein Problem/Frage ist jetzt das ein Dateisystem normalerweise ja erstellt wird wenn die VG-Group schon steht. Bei mir habe ich diese aber erweitert und ich befürchte das ich deswegen auch noch nicht die gewünschte Größe erreicht habe.

```
# vgdisplay 

  --- Volume group ---

  VG Name               vg1

  System ID             

  Format                lvm2

  Metadata Areas        2

  Metadata Sequence No  3

  VG Access             read/write

  VG Status             resizable

  MAX LV                0

  Cur LV                1

  Open LV               1

  Max PV                0

  Cur PV                2

  Act PV                2

  VG Size               3,64 TiB

  PE Size               4,00 MiB

  Total PE              953862

  Alloc PE / Size       471860 / 1,80 TiB

  Free  PE / Size       482002 / 1,84 TiB
```

Die vorherige VG hatte ich mit ext4 und dort war der Platz dann auch entsprechend verfügbar. Hier fehlt mir jetzt wohl noch der Schritt das ich die neue Platte formatieren muss. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wie ich das anstellen kann. Aber es sollte doch möglich sein oder? Ich meine das ist doch der Gedanke hinter lvm. Oder ging es da nur um Raids, Ausfallsicherheit usw?

----------

## disi

Aehm, du formatiert keine vg, sondern ein lv

BEVOR DU NUN IRGENDETWAS MACHST  :Smile: 

Guck mal 'lvdisplay', da sollte er dir die Volumes anzeigen, dann ueberpruefe ob es eingehaengt ist und die Daten wirklich da sind...

Dann wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM#Extend_LV

1. neues pv erstellen: pvcreate

2. pv dem vg hinzufuegen vgextend

3. das Volume vergroessern: lvextend

4. das Dateisystem wachsen lassen auf dem Volume: resize2fs

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hm danke für die superschnelle Antwort :D

```
lvextend -l100%FREE /dev/vg1/lvone /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1

  No free extents on physical volume "/dev/sdb1"

  New size given (471860 extents) not larger than existing size (482002 extents)

  Run `lvextend --help' for more information.
```

```
lvdisplay

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/vg1/lvone

  VG Name                vg1

  LV UUID                --snip--irgendwas

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                1,84 TiB

  Current LE             482002

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:0
```

lvextend klingt ja schon sehr gut. Allerdings verstehe ich die Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich. "New size given (471860 extents) not larger than existing size (482002 extents)".

Diesen oberen lvextendbefehl habe ich mir herbeifantasiert aus der Manuelpage:

```
lvextend -L+16M vg01/lvol01 /dev/sda:8-9 /dev/sdb:8-9
```

Resize2fs habe ich noch nicht gemacht, mich auch noch nicht getraut. ;) Zuerst habe ich da aber auch immer etwas von rAIserfs.

Das Volumgroup ist natürlich eingehängt und die Daten sind da. Kann ich die Platte nicht on-the-fly hinzufügen? Muss ich dafür die Partition wieder aushängen z.B.? Ach dann verschiebe ich dieses Vorhaben lieber noch ein bisschen. Noch ist mir der Speicherplatz ja nicht ausgegangen ;D

Das neue Wiki ist wirklich toll!

Edit: Googlen brachte mich hier rauf: how-to-add-new-disk-to-existing-vg-in-lvm2

Ich versuche das nachher noch mal so, also das pv noch mal entfernen, dann erst mit ext4 formatieren, dann erst pvcreate benutzen um es als pv anzulegen. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum lvextend unter "Step5: Extend the Vol ". zwei mal aufgerufen wird.

```
lvextend -L +total_space_for_vol_g /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00

lvextend -L +space_number_to_add_g /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
```

Zumal die Befehle doch scheinbar nur unterschiedlich sind in der angegebenen Größe hinter "lvextend -L". Diesen Befehl zwei mal aufzurufen mit unterschiedlichen Angaben macht doch keinen Sinn, vielleicht nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler.

----------

## disi

Also du fuerst keinen der 'lv' Befehle auf physical volumes wie z.B. sdb1 oder sdc1 aus wenn du nicht genau bestimmen willst, wie die Daten auf den echten Platten verteilt werden sollen.

```
VG Size               3,64 TiB 
```

Das sagt uns doch, das beide Platten schon in der Volume Group sind. Von hier an kannst du deine Platten und Partitionen vergessen, es gibt nur noch Logical Volumes.

Also einfach das Logical Volume vergroessern (wenn das ein grosses volume werden soll):

```
lvextend -l100%FREE /dev/vg1/lvone
```

Dann musst du das Dateisystem wachsen lassen, danach werden die Daten auf beide Platten verteilt und es gibt kein zurueck...

----------

## ChrisJumper

:) Vielen Dank.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann musst du das Dateisystem wachsen lassen, danach werden die Daten auf beide Platten verteilt und es gibt kein zurueck...

 

Nun ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich das möchte bezüglich der Anfälligkeit. Andererseits kann ich auf die Daten ja noch "einzeln" zugreifen und auf anderen Systemen ein Backup anlegen. Auch habe ich die Hoffnung das es irgendwann noch größer Platten gibt.

Im Moment ist diese Situation aber perfekt. (Ich rechne nicht damit das morgen eine der Platten stirbt).

So das hat jetzt geklappt. Bei dem lvextend -l 100%Free Befehl war es noch wichtig das ich das + davor setze. Sonst wollte er die Größe nicht auf die neue Platte erweitern. Zuvor hatte ich die erste Einrichtung aber auch nicht auf der kompletten Größe der ersten Platte.

Jetzt sind es zwar nur 3,64TiB aber ich bin nicht kleinlich was den verschwendeten Platz betrifft.

----------

